# creme brulee problems



## tiffany10 (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought Elegantly Easy Liqueur Desserts & Creme Brulee by Debbie Puente a couple of years ago. I made the recipe perfectly in my electric oven. Now that we have moved and I am using a gas oven the creme brulee won't set up. I tried cooking it 10 minutes longer and that didn't help. I don't know what to do. I am following the instructions perfectly.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Cheftalk. You would be better of posting this in the Pastry & Baking forum you will get a quicker response that way. 

Rgds Rook

Oh and you might want to post your recipe it will help.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cook it until it sets up. Use hot water in your bain marie.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I would add an extra egg yolk, ;-))) qahtan

I find if you cook it too long waiting for it to set, you end up with lots of bubbles in the the custard, and it sort of goes watery.....:-(((


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Cook the custard to 85 degrees celcius in a pot on the stove (crème anglaise temperature), then put into ramekins and into the oven - I've never seen it not set up when using this method, not to mention it's alot quicker.


----------

